# It's Tough to Deal With Mentally



## DrewS (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with IBS as a diagnosis of exclusion. My tests - CT Scan, blood work, stool samples, colonoscopy all came back clean and/or normal. I started have issues about 2 1/2 months ago. Started out with I thought was an upset stomach, but after close to 2 weeks it wasn't getting better and so I went to my gastroenterologist and the tests began. I kept going back and forth from consipation to diarrhea. And I continue to do so though using acacia senegal fiber and an anti-spasmodic has helped curbed the diarrhea. Sometimes it's just a matter of frequent bowel movements that are either semi loose and/or quite large.There are days where I feel very down about the whole thing because I don't feel like I am getting any better. Part of it is the gastro dr. basically threw up his hands. "Here's an anti-spasmodic, watch what you eat...and I'll continue to work with you." At what exactly is what I would like to know.I've taken matters in my own hands. I recently began going to a nutritionist that a co-worker used to help heal his stomach. He has me on a diet that contains no sugar, honey, corn, or dairy products. I'm one week in and it's not an easy transition. I find I don't have enough to eat during the day, which isn't good since I've lost 10 pounds since this started and can't afford to lose any more. Part of the regimen is to also take supplements - Zymex II and Total Enzymes for digestion, Parotid to help clear things through the liver, and VRM2 to heal the intestine.I am going to a different gastro practice tomorrow for a second opinion as well. Hopefully I'll get more and better answers than the current practice I go to. More than anything I guess frustration is what I feel most and being impatient wanting to feel better. I don't feel like I want to make any plans in case my stomach hurts or I have an attack.I've been doing a lot of reading on the internet and books as well trying to get some additional helpful information from other sufferers.


----------



## kletendre826 (Jun 12, 2012)

DrewS said:


> I have been diagnosed with IBS as a diagnosis of exclusion. My tests - CT Scan, blood work, stool samples, colonoscopy all came back clean and/or normal. I started have issues about 2 1/2 months ago. Started out with I thought was an upset stomach, but after close to 2 weeks it wasn't getting better and so I went to my gastroenterologist and the tests began. I kept going back and forth from consipation to diarrhea. And I continue to do so though using acacia senegal fiber and an anti-spasmodic has helped curbed the diarrhea. Sometimes it's just a matter of frequent bowel movements that are either semi loose and/or quite large.There are days where I feel very down about the whole thing because I don't feel like I am getting any better. Part of it is the gastro dr. basically threw up his hands. "Here's an anti-spasmodic, watch what you eat...and I'll continue to work with you." At what exactly is what I would like to know.I've taken matters in my own hands. I recently began going to a nutritionist that a co-worker used to help heal his stomach. He has me on a diet that contains no sugar, honey, corn, or dairy products. I'm one week in and it's not an easy transition. I find I don't have enough to eat during the day, which isn't good since I've lost 10 pounds since this started and can't afford to lose any more. Part of the regimen is to also take supplements - Zymex II and Total Enzymes for digestion, Parotid to help clear things through the liver, and VRM2 to heal the intestine.I am going to a different gastro practice tomorrow for a second opinion as well. Hopefully I'll get more and better answers than the current practice I go to. More than anything I guess frustration is what I feel most and being impatient wanting to feel better. I don't feel like I want to make any plans in case my stomach hurts or I have an attack.I've been doing a lot of reading on the internet and books as well trying to get some additional helpful information from other sufferers.


Hello, Your story is a little similar to mine. For the past 2 1/2 months I have stomach issues after I got possibly two different stomach viruses (we think) almost back to back. The second one really lasted and messed up my system good. Have had quite a bit of nausea, loose stools (and/or a lot), abdominal pain, and fatigue. The first GI doctor I went to about 2 1/2 weeks ago said he wasn't concerned because I had no red flags, other than losing 13 pounds. I have a gained maybe 2-4 pounds back since then. He said to come back and see him at the end of July if he wasn't better. I had blood tests and a stool test, both were normal. He did not do a colonoscopy or CT scan. I had a second opionion appointment on Friday. But I am feeling a lot better, not 100% though. I still feel tired and have some abdominal discomfort. My stools are close to returning to normal though. Did your issues start after an infection too?Good luck to you. I certainly understand how you feel. I pray I continue to feel better and I certainly hope you will too.


----------



## DEUCE CLICK (Jun 20, 2012)

Both of you may want to look into SIBO as the cause of your symptoms. It can be confirmed by a Lactulose Breath Test, but you may have to do some traveling to find a place that administers it. I thought I had IBS, and I have SIBO. It's no fun because there is really no cure for it, just diet modification and intermittent antibiotics.


----------



## Garret (Jun 24, 2012)

Iv had IBS for awhile and iv tried pretty much everything that I know of or read, Iv somewhat given up on finding something to make it subside. But the most important thing is try to laugh at your self. For the first few years of my IBS I was very deppresed and sad and I wanted to cry and just lock myself away. But I relised even tho it sucks a lot and its a pain in the booty literly, you have to find a way to make it funny. Il sometimes just start to laugh at myself when I know im going to be stuck in the restroom for like 40 mins.


----------

